# My corporeal form.



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

I cannot show you photos of how I was before depersonalization, as I have been like this for as long as I can remember. Perpetual depersonalization. It is not neither a grisly nor a pleasant state to be in. I just am. There. Just nothing.

Proof that I am who I claim to be, for all those mercurial skeptics, those faithless unbelievers. You were all wrong, I say! Ha, haha, ha, ha, ha!

_hec·tare/ˈhekˌte(ə)r/
Noun: A metric unit of square measure, equal to 100 ares (2.471 acres or 10,000 square meters)._

_A hectare (symbol ha, ) is a unit of area equal to , or one square hectometre (100 metres, squared), and is commonly used for measuring land area._


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

With my super-duper, wow ensuing paint skills...


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

callmewill said:


> Still dont believe it


HOW? What must I do to have you believe? Have faith in LOLiTA, please.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice my paranoia is _somewhat_ settled.


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> alright, I believe you..


And now I can rest in peace.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

LOLiTA said:


> I cannot show you photos of how I was before depersonalization, as I have been like this for as long as I can remember. Perpetual depersonalization. It is not neither a grisly nor a pleasant state to be in. I just am. There. Just nothing.
> 
> Proof that I am who I claim to be, for all those mercurial skeptics, those faithless unbelievers. You were all wrong, I say! Ha, haha, ha, ha, ha!
> 
> ...


I was about your age when I got DP. Hang in there girl.
-Zach


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

You definitely are not lacking in a sense of humour lol. Ever think of being an artist?


----------

